# Violin Concerto - demo recording



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'd previously blogged about this project and was hoping to present the music with a real soloist recorded but thanks to CV19 that's not going to happen anytime soon. As it is,the sample programming for the solo violin is only a placeholder hence the lack of care and attention to details in places, especially the comical lh pizz in the 3rd. More programming effort has been given to the band.

This is an anachronistic indulgence on my behalf, purposely done in an earlier way, but it was enjoyable to write and I hope it will be found to have some occasional merit - I'm certainly pleased that the soloist loves it.

The score is all but done, but inevitably needs the violinists familiarised input to clarify that a 5th finger isn't needed in places. If you want a look at the score, pm me.

It's c.30mins long and in three mvts and although I'd obviously love for folk to listen to it straight through, here's some timings to skim with.

1st mvt duration.. 13'15"
Ist mvt development...3'
recap...9' 50"
coda 11'15".

2nd mvt duration..7 mins
2nd mvt start..13' 22"

3rd mvt duration...11 mins.
3rd mvt start..20' 15"
central section...c22' 34"
recap...25'
cadenza (badly programmed of course)..c.27'10"
coda...29'26"

If you can, listen on headphones or good speakers for maximum fidelity and not those god-awful laptop speakers we all have to endure. Oh and don't bother watching the movie, it's just a convenient carrier for the audio....

You can download it here, it's only 1gb in size.

https://we.tl/t-JTmKqdfJEG

Thanks in advance for listening.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It does seem to be some thing above degenerate, and navel-gazing.  One complaint, why upload a 1 GB MP4 with nothing to see, when it could have been only a 50 MB MP3?

How long did it take to write something like that?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> It does seem to be some thing above degenerate, and navel-gazing.  One complaint, why upload a 1 GB MP4 with nothing to see, when it could have been only a 50 MB MP3?
> 
> How long did it take to write something like that?


Thanks Phil. Good call on the mp4, I thought it'd be simpler to just download one file but on reflection after your comment, I think you are right. I'll amend the download to either 3 separate mp3 files or one large one later.

I think it took about 5 months to write...ish. The programming took a couple of months or so.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've done 3 mp3's of the piece now. You can get them here....

https://we.tl/t-MkZiwuEKmD


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I listened to the first movement (I'll do the second later today or tomorrow) and it's all good stuff. I heard a few small spots that echo of William Walton, but they're very brief and inconsequential to your own voice. I can imagine that the soloist lined up likes the piece. COVID-19 certainly has screwed up composers and performers but hopefully the concerto will be programed once the pandemic fades away.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Listened to the 1st movement. 

I really like it. Starts off a little like Finzi to my ear then goes to Prokofiev. 2 of my favourite composers.

You've done an amazing job with the programming as well. It takes a huge amount of work to get mockups sounding that good (btw which libraries do you use)?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks said:


> I listened to the first movement (I'll do the second later today or tomorrow) and it's all good stuff. I heard a few small spots that echo of William Walton, but they're very brief and inconsequential to your own voice. I can imagine that the soloist lined up likes the piece. COVID-19 certainly has screwed up composers and performers but hopefully the concerto will be programed once the pandemic fades away.


Thanks for having a listen Vasks. Yes, I know what you mean re Walton, that's a fair comparison. His concerto is terrific. In fact his and Britten's where required listening to get me in the mood, along with some other classics like the two Russians and Sibelius.

Of course I'm very pleased that you discerned a voice of sorts and I hope you get a chance to finish it.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

adrien said:


> Listened to the 1st movement.
> 
> I really like it. Starts off a little like Finzi to my ear then goes to Prokofiev. 2 of my favourite composers.
> 
> You've done an amazing job with the programming as well. It takes a huge amount of work to get mockups sounding that good (btw which libraries do you use)?


Thanks Adrien, I'm pleased it got through to you. I understand the Finzi reference and that's fair. I don't hear Prokofiev so much, but then again, I've long since lost any objectivity with it, such is the composer's curse sometimes.
I will re-pay the compliment and listen to your waltz in a while.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...sorry Adrien I forgot to mention the sample sets. I use Spitfire, Orchestral Tools and VSL with a few others like Chris Hein, Sample modelling etc. and even with a template, it does take time.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

mikeh375 said:


> Thanks Adrien, I'm pleased it got through to you. I understand the Finzi reference and that's fair. I don't hear Prokofiev so much, but then again, I've long since lost any objectivity with it, such is the composer's curse sometimes.
> I will re-pay the compliment and listen to your waltz in a while.


I had another listen. Probably more shostakovich than Prokofiev, but distinct from either. A shadow of part Prokofiev #1 movt 1 at about 5:40 I think is what prompted the comment.

You need to put links to this on your site so I can send it to some conductors I know.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

mikeh375 said:


> ...sorry Adrien I forgot to mention the sample sets. I use Spitfire, Orchestral Tools and VSL with a few others like Chris Hein, Sample modelling etc. and even with a template, it does take time.


Thanks, I have a bunch of Spitfire libraries (SSO, solo strings and some others), but have had quite a bit of trouble with them, especially in the long patches and legato. Baked in swells etc.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

adrien said:


> I had another listen. Probably more shostakovich than Prokofiev, but distinct from either. A shadow of part Prokofiev #1 movt 1 at about 5:40 I think is what prompted the comment.
> 
> You need to put links to this on your site so I can send it to some conductors I know.


 Shostakovich is a composer I greatly admire. It always amazes me how complex he can sound with barley three notes in his harmony at times. I can hear the Prokofiev allusion in the bassoons perhaps.

It's very kind of you to offer to pass this on. If you don't mind, I'll pm you about it.

Spitfire does need taming, but also has a good sound, especially the Chamber Strings. I do find their dynamics difficult to marry up in a line but put myself through the (un-necessary) hassle because of the sound as it recalls my days when I did some sessions at AIR studios, and I know some of the players who were sampled.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> I'd previously blogged about this project and was hoping to present the music with a real soloist recorded but thanks to CV19 that's not going to happen anytime soon. As it is,the sample programming for the solo violin is only a placeholder hence the lack of care and attention to details in places, especially the comical lh pizz in the 3rd. More programming effort has been given to the band.
> 
> This is an anachronistic indulgence on my behalf, purposely done in an earlier way, but it was enjoyable to write and I hope it will be found to have some occasional merit - I'm certainly pleased that the soloist loves it.
> 
> ...


I wanted to listen Mike but the links aren't available any more.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

janxharris said:


> I wanted to listen Mike but the links aren't available any more.


Hi Janxharris, thanks for the interest in this. I'll reset the link a bit later and pm you when its active if that's ok.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> Hi Janxharris, thanks for the interest in this. I'll reset the link a bit later and pm you when its active if that's ok.


Thanks - yes, ta.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

As requested by janxharris, here's an updated link to the concerto as of today.

https://we.tl/t-tbW1lIFU5d

It's good for a week from now.


----------

